# Help - we have a poorly lodger!



## Treetops (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi to you all!

Living next to some woods pigeons are regular visitors to our garden where they get fed and watered along with the other wild birds.
However yesterday as I was out clearing leaves ( the disadvantage of having oaks at the bottom of the garden!!! ) I noticed a grounded pigeon.
When I approached he/she flew (ish) over the fence into nextdoors garden.

Some hours later the bird was back in our garden again, in the middle of the lawn and listing to one side. Not wanting him/her to fly away again I watched from a safe distance. Mobility seemed limited and when I finally got closer the bird flew but only far enough to get away from me and nowhere near full flight.
It huddled under a bush and as darkness was approaching we decided to bring the bird inside to save it from predators and the cold.
Finding this site we prepared a saline/sugar drink and a box with a warm hot water bottle. Now to catch the bird. Well he did try to make an escape but I managed to keep hold and brought him in.

We did some more research this morning and decided to try and examine the bird .When we opened the bedroom door he was sitting up in the box and as we approached he got flustered and scrambled behind the bed. 
The bird is clearly not 100% but is sprightly and I'm concerned about causing possible further injury if I try and grab him again.
We have observed the following:
Whilst he was in the box both feet could be seen and they look healthy.
Both eyes are wide open and watching your every move!
Poop is white and brown and looks normal to my untrained eye.
The bird is still listing to one side.

We put some fresh water and seeds next to him and left him in peace.
I've taken a couple of pics to help in diagnosis?

Any advice on what to do next greatly appreciated!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Have you checked this link for info on woodpigeons? Also there is a list of rescue facilities/resources that can help: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/woodpigeon.htm

Wood pigeons are easily stressed and do require different handling then feral pigeons. Temperament: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/woodpigeon.htm#590788169*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Good of you to rescue this unfortunate woodie.

Glad you said where you are - there may (or, of course, may not) be other places or individuals not on the rescue centre list. I believe there is someone in the New Forest area, but not precisely where.

I will post this on the Facebook group 'pigeon protection & rescue', since that is primarily UK rescuers, and there may be someone who can point to possible help.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## Treetops (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the response so far.

Sadly we are not Facebook users, is there any chance you can keep us updated of any input?

Many thanks again!


----------



## Treetops (Dec 15, 2013)

Unfortunately our poor fella didn't make it - came home from work to find he'd passed over.
Really gutted as had got quite attached to the little chap.
Daft I know but going to bury him in the garden.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*So sorry to hear the bird didn't make it. I understand, it is so easy to grow attached to these needy creatures.

R.I.P sweet little one.*


----------

